# Suggest a lung hit flavor squonking Atty



## stevie g (22/7/16)

I need something for my squonker that gives good flavor preferably a concave chimney. What's out there locally?. 

I lung hit at 50w so it needs lots of airflow. Others have recommended the Radius but it is very similar to what I have currently.


----------



## kimbo (22/7/16)

If you can get your hands on a Manta v2 they are very nice

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (22/7/16)

I agree with @kimbo @Sprint... a BF Manta is what you are after.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (22/7/16)

And when I get back from Kimberly my DNA Squonker should be there and I will be testing my BF Petri which I'm guessing is going to be something special.

The BF Petri came from the USA (Catfish Atty Mods).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lushen (22/7/16)

Locally? You going to have a bit of a challenge finding many options.

The only atty from vendors is the Velocity with a BF pin.

I agree with @kimbo.
The manta, stumpy and Hasturs are good flavor atty's as well. If you can get a Sapor bf'ed, that would be a winner


----------



## zadiac (22/7/16)

Double vision with a Fat Daddy Vapes BF pin. Winner. I'm using one atm. Great flavor.


----------



## Petrus (22/7/16)

The one and only Snapdragon V1.5 hands down.


----------



## Lushen (22/7/16)

@zadiac @Petrus
Where did you guys get those atty's?


----------



## Petrus (22/7/16)

Lushen said:


> @zadiac @Petrus
> Where did you guys get those atty's?


@Lushen, I impoted my Snapdragon from Vapetime in the UK.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Petrus (22/7/16)

Petrus said:


> @Lushen, I impoted my Snapdragon from Vapetime in the UK.


There is a Viper V2 on its way.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Petrus (22/7/16)

Sprint said:


> I need something for my squonker that gives good flavor preferably a concave chimney. What's out there locally?.
> 
> I lung hit at 50w so it needs lots of airflow. Others have recommended the Radius but it is very similar to what I have currently.


@Sprint, you can also look at the Radius BF atty for lung hits. You can find it locally.


----------



## Clouds4Days (23/7/16)

You should be able to convert any rda into a sqonker atty. Esentially only diffrence from bf rda and normal rda is a hole for your juice to go through the pin.

If you got a mate with a engineering shop just drill a hole through the pin and boom you have a bf atty.

Or speak to someone like Justin from paddy vapes im sure he could drill it.
I also know vape club were offering the ice cube with a bf conversion so they should know someone who can drill the pin.


----------



## Spydro (23/7/16)

I have two authentic Manta V1/V2 Hybrids that were BF'd by the CAM clown. They are OK for flavor as 22mm atty's go, but far from my favored direct lung hit flavor atty's. So to me they were not really worth the $120 each price (R1853), or the long hassles dealing with CAM that included having to send them back to him (at my expense) to be repaired and completed as he should have done before they were sent to me in the first place. Have many other 22mm BF atty's that I like even less to way less than the Manta's.

Far better lung hit flavor BF atty's with plenty of air and versatility for my uses are the Nuppin's. Less air but still with a lot of versatility I like my O-16's as well (Origen Little 16). 

My authentic Petri V2 is not BF'd, but it is a quality flavor 22mm atty. With a Petri Cloud Cap or Trinity Glass Comp Cap should have all the big air anyone could ever want. I have the Trinity cap for mine... but it's too much air for my uses. @Rob Fisher has one that was BF'd by CAM (I would assume authentic, not a clone). So he would be able to confirm it's abilities as a BF atty.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac (23/7/16)

Lushen said:


> @zadiac @Petrus
> Where did you guys get those atty's?



Double Vision RDA here http://www.sirvape.co.za/products/double-vision-twisted-messes-styled-rda

Fatdaddyvapes BF positive here http://www.fatdaddyvapes.com/shop.html (you will need the M3)

Then you just replace the stock positive screw on the atty with the Fatdaddyvapes one (file it down if necessary) and off you go

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stevape;) (23/7/16)

I know its not a fancy Atty but at .22ohms ss build I think I have found my Derringers sweet spot. This on my Reo at an average of about 4v is around 70w according to steam engine. Great flavour for such an old tech Atty

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Petrus (23/7/16)

You can also consider a Thump. Available at DOT MOD.com


----------



## stevie g (23/7/16)

Thanks for the suggestions guys and girls


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (23/7/16)

Hastur V2 and Velocity are solid choices IMO


----------



## stevie g (24/7/16)

Buying Lushen's Hastur

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## stevie g (24/7/16)

@Lushen man this Hastur is indeed quite flavorful! Thanks again.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lushen (24/7/16)

Sprint said:


> @Lushen man this Hastur is indeed quite flavorful! Thanks again.



It's was a spare atty, I had 3.
Glad you like it and I hope you thoroughly enjoy your Leprachaun now...

Don't forget to post pics

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spydro (8/5/17)

Now days my favorite Reo P67 flavor atty's are the Kryten's from Psyclone Mods (it's like they were made for each other). The Kryten's squonk my VG/VG Heavy joose well enough with the provided extra sqounk pin, and are very versatile. I build mine for both the joose and Kryten's to work very well with each other together, and get excellent clouds of flavor rich vapor. Arguably they are the smoothest and most pleasant vape I get from any of my many authentic BF atty's that I run on any of my Reos. They excel as drippers on the TC Mods as well, but I'd rather squonk the Reos (my dungeon is almost always dark, so not ideal for dripping). I have 6 of them... so have considered getting 2 more P67's. Six of these setups could do almost all of my vaping now days... retire everything else. It doesn't get any easier than that.

Earlier picture... they now all wear black top caps and chuff's on the P67's (I have the Ultem Kryten on the 26650 Lead Sled right now, and the 6th Kryten in reserve).

Reactions: Like 2


----------

